# Need advice on disinfecting a formerly wild mouse



## dwellsinshells

Hi
This is part of the reason I made my account here. I need some advice on making a wild caught house mouse not dangerous to be around. This little mouse spent a couple weeks haunting our house and I caught her eventually in a wheat thins box. I waited until she snuck past me on the shelf to get to the crackers and then grabbed the box and closed the top. She was too quick for me the first time, but the second time I got her. She then chewed her way out of a critter keeper and moved into our garage where she liked to hang uncomfortably close to my pet mice. I got some humane traps and caught her again. She has a five gallon tank to herself now, and appears completely healthy. I have a certain admiration and attachment for this little critter now, and would like to be able to make sure she doesn't make us sick, or my other mice if there is any crossover in cage supplies or just from proximity. Currently, I wash my hands thoroughly with rubbing alcohol after touching anything in her cage.

I may always do this as I think its probably just a good idea, but I want to know what treatments I could use to at least be sure she has no fleas, parasites, or infections to pass on. Any ideas?

I have also toyed with the idea of breeding her to my super tame male and then fostering her offspring to my tame females. Its kind of just a fantasy, but I still want to make sure she is healthy.


----------



## geordiesmice

I would release her any offspring will have the wild traits in them.You will not tame her


----------



## racingmouse

I agree with geordie. She`s a wild mouse and will be stressed by being captive. You can`t truly know what she`s carrying and even if you treat her as you would a tame mouse, she could still be carrying something internally that you don`t know about. You already seem worried that she could potentially pass something on to your pet mice, so it would be better to let her go where you caught her (familiar surroundings). If you keep your mice outdoors in a garage, you will always have wild mice around if they know there are other mice there or food crumbs! It`s not their fault because wild mice are opportunists anyway and it`s what they do. I feed some mice that frequent our kitchen and have done for a while now. The food is cleared each evening and they never cause any harm at all. In fact, I like having them around! I`m pretty sure they are field mice.

This wild female will be used to having wild mouse company too and if she`s alone in a tank, she will be missing her freedom and company. They don`t live as captive mice do and are used to being able to run away and choose who they want to mate with.

Is she happy for you to come near her or does she freak out if you approach? If she seems really timid and wild, I would do the right thing and let her go.


----------



## SarahC

Is it a youngster.I have one also,my second.The first was a very young doe which the dog caught and injured,recovered well and became tame.This new one is a buck,half grown, caught intruding in my mouse shed.I will be keeping him to illustrate the startling difference in size between selectively bred mice and their wild cousins.I have treated him with spot on for parasites,sprinkled with athletes foot powder to kill fungal infections and kept him in solitary confinement for 3 weeks,one more week to go.He is very fit,doesn't bite but is nowhere near tame.I pick him up briefly ,daily ,by the tail and place him on my arm,with a very firm grasp of the tail.I shall carry on like this until he is settled.It's not very likely you would catch anything from a wild mouse yourself.They are a health hazard because they run about in dirty places and then run over our food which we eat and then get poorly.Once captive for a while this is very unlikely.


----------



## racingmouse

That`s probably true Sarah. People balk at the thought of wild mice because they go on about catching leptospirosis and various other things, but I never let that bother me. As long as they are not (as you say) peeing on your food! :lol:

I don`t see catching wild mice as a bad thing personally, I just worry about the fact that they are much wilder to tame. But I know people on other forums who have caught many in humane traps, let them breed and then released them again, but I don`t think I would hold them captive to breed them just to release them again. House mice are related to our little pet mice anyway (Mus Musculus) so they do share the same genus.


----------



## bethmccallister

I had a wild mouse breed one of my pet line domestic mice. He squeezed in her cage some how and did the deed and left. I didn't know all this until my mouse gave birth and then when the fur came in and it was all agouti (I have no agouti males and the female was black) it confirmed my suspicions. I eventually trapped him and released him in our barn but we have barn cats so I wished him luck. The babies were all WAY hyper and even with daily handling were crazy and unadoptable. I actually lost one because it freaked out and started running all over me and jumped away scurrying off never to be seen again. I ended up releasing them in the barn with my best wishes.


----------



## racingmouse

That`s so funny beth! Sounds as if you bred some little gremlins there!


----------



## dwellsinshells

Thanks for all the replies. She is clearly young, but almost full grown. She freezes when I go into the garage, but does not panic or anything when I do things in the cage. She just watches me closely and then hides when I look away for a minute. I can't release her nearby because she would just come back inside. I *could* release her by the baylands but honestly I would rather keep her. She doesn't seem distressed and she is the only one I have seen. Traps are still set in case any more show up. We don't have a lot of mice in this area, mostly rats, and they never come inside. I don't mind if the young aren't very tame, I can keep them in a group of females and just let them be interesting. Males might become feeders for a friend's snake, so at least not wasted. My main interest is in seeing if I could get the teeny tiny wild mouse look, but tame enough to be an indoor pet, kind of like robo hamsters. They don't much like to be handled but they are darn entertaining to watch as they play together.

Even if I don't breed her, and I very well may not, I would like to make sure she is flealess and miteless. Is there any product that is recomended for use by you guys? Is there any other treatment you would use preventatively? She is definitely just a house mouse, not deer mouse or anything like that.


----------



## bethmccallister

I'm not sure which area you are in but in the US you can go to Tractor Supply and buy a bottle of Iver-on (it's for cattle and only $15) and then dilute it 1 part Iver-on to 5 parts water mixed in a spray bottle. Then you spray the heck out of the cage replace the bedding and then spray the mouse once a week and do this for 3 weeks. Iver-on treats mites and parasites. The generic/medical name is Ivermectin.


----------



## MouseMischief

I just wanted to chime in and add another point. Wild mice are exposed to all kinds of diseases, and often have a natural immunity. Tame mice do not have the same immunities as wild mice (and vice versa) because they are not exposed to the same situations. It is possible that either mouse could be a carrier for something they are immune to that could make the other sick. If this is the case, sanitizing and treating for mites/lice/etc. will not help if you intend to introduce them face to face (as you suggested breeding them).

If you insist on keeping the wild one as a pet, I highly suggest you keep her in her own cage on the opposite side of the garage. Do not cross-contaminate supplies. Bleach water will kill of bacteria and sanitize wheels, food dishes and water bottles that may end up moving from cage to cage.

Another thing to think about - check with your local DNR (Department of Natural Resources). It may be illegal to house a wild mouse as a pet without a special license. You should always check with the DNR before taking any kind of wildlife out of it's natural habitat and/or trying to make it a pet.

That said, I once caught a wild mouse. I kept him for a few weeks until his bad leg was better and then released him. I'm sure he enjoyed the free food while he was confined.


----------



## geordiesmice

I work for a Local Authority im not an expert on this but have had dealings with the department involved, and you are absoloutely correct certain wild animals you keep you must have a wild animal licence but im not sure about a wild mouse if your in the USA obviously you have different rules , here in the UK we have DEFRA maybe has changed its title now I dont know what if any rules they have they probably would not be bothered .I sold my last house to a vet and he has a wild animal licence to keep wild animals on the premisise in the garden only not in the house and yes wild mice carry diseasesand can pass them to a pet or fancy mouse also if your pet mice did not have lice or fleas before they certainly might have now .I would not keep a wild mouse and definately would not put him / her in with my own mice.Also for example if it is a privately rented house or a housing asociation property it is often worded in the tenant agreement that you cannot keep or breed mice thawas worded in an agreement I had once and you can be evicted there are different regulations depending on your local Authority/ housing association.I Myself keep captive bred Spiny mice from Egypt you cant really handle them but there not from the field or carry worms or fleas which this wild mouse may carry,people also now breed the Field mouse and dormice but there from a captive bred line.Can I just add this too, a wild mouse will bite you too and it will be awkward at cleaning out time to catch it  
Here is a paragraph on the pros and cons of keeping a wild mouse I found on the net.

The answer should probably be "No". I researched this online and it is always recommended against. But, I caught a wild mouse and keep her as a pet rather than kill her or release her to the cold Chicago winter. She ran on her wheel and explored her cage for a few weeks, but then quit. I was worried that she was getting lonely so I bought another female from the pet store. They live together fine without issues. They sometimes sleep together and sometimes sleep in separate houses. The only concern is that 90% of wild mice carry diseases and may pass them on to the store bought mice.
My answer is yes, I have had field mice to live over 3 years in with my domestic mice. For 4 years now I have been trying to cross breed field mice with domestic ones. No success with the cross breeding yet, It seems that the male domestic mice are too large and cause the female field mice to hemorrhage when breeding, I have not been able to keep a male field mouse long enough to breed with a domestic female yet.


----------



## SarahC

Evidently there is a nest in my garden,I found another on top of a cage after I left the door open for some fresh air.The cage occupants had killed it even though the mesh is fine and eaten it.Just a pelt remained.


----------



## geordiesmice

The fancy mice killed a wild mouse Sarah and ate it?I know spiny mice will eat a mouse if they had the chance.


----------



## SarahC

Yes,poor thing must have had an awful death .If you get your own mice escape it's not unusual to find them footless or with half a tail where paws have pulled these extremities into the cages and mutilated them.Terratorial I guess.


----------



## geordiesmice

Yes must of ripped it to pieces


----------



## moustress

I don't think keeping a wild doe (or any doe, for that matter) alone is humane.


----------



## dwellsinshells

My goodness this took a slightly bloody turn. I didn't know fancy mice would hurt a wild mouse, always figured it might go the other way even though the wild ones are smaller.

I actually have some ivermectin here which I used on my sister's mouse a while ago. I don't know if it goes bad, do you I should get a new syringeful of it? It comes all loaded into a syringe for horses.

I am also contemplating just letting her go, but have not made up my mind yet. Its true I do not want her to be lonely, but how much do they actually keep each other company in the wild?


----------



## moustress

Mice are animals, and will act like animals....DUH!

Um, mice in the wild live in colonies. Usually mother and daughters with a stud buck.


----------



## dwellsinshells

Yes. Thank you. I just assumed the ones who would be the most vicious would be the wild animals, not the fat cuddly domestic ones.


----------



## racingmouse

Ivermectin is a nerve agent so I would`nt use it unless your vet had specifically diluted it for such a tiny animal. The chances are she could be riddled with mites or lice, or she may not. But if you need to treat her because you are worried about infection, then don`t do it. I would say let wild mice be wild and concentrate on your fancy mice. If the wildies come visiting it`s probably because they can and they know there`s a food source around. Don`t keep this little mouse any longer than you need to. She`s used to having her own species as company and being wild. Even when scientists capture wild species of mouse to study their behaviours, they are usually kept in groups and as close to their habitat as possible.

If you want to breed from this mouse, then chances are you would be doing so blind and won`t know what the outcome will be until any babies are born. Then you have the dilemma of having hybrid males that you can`t release back into the wild because they won`t be true to their strain, so this could be a problem for you unless you are going to keep them all and the males could become problematic and start fighting. You would then need to split them all up.

These are just some of the things that could burden you. Don`t do it if you can`t see an end to the purpose.


----------



## geordiesmice

I cant see the point keeping it the mouse would be better off being released unless its injured but its your personal choice with it not being captive bred I think it is cruel to keep it caged.


----------



## dwellsinshells

I released it on a nice warm day. Part of my hesitation had been at leaving it outdoors in the cold after it had lived in the house for so long.


----------



## racingmouse

That`s nice. She will probably stick around anyway and pay you visits!  I have some small agouti brown house or field mice occupying my under-sink area and I feed them. They (I say they because I doubt there is only one!) eat everything I put down and in the morning, I open the under sink door and can see all the little droppings and leftovers from the evening before! I`ve spotted one a few times and he/she is tiny! They just come a go as they please and I don`t mind my little friends visiting. Most people would be laying traps and poisons and it really is`nt necessary. Wild mice are always around and if they do get into your home, chances are they won`t hang around unless there is a food source. They usually come in to shelter and you would`nt know they were there half the time anyway.


----------



## SarahC

racingmouse said:


> They just come a go as they please and I don`t mind my little friends visiting. Most people would be laying traps and poisons and it really is`nt necessary


thats only true of field/wood mice which are easily identified by their white belly fur.House mouse will colonise your home,chew through electrics,wood,walls and breed freely, peeing and pooing over everything.Adults will attack your pet mice.I hate to exterminate any wild animal but when it comes to rats and house mouse then it's a must.Field mice and voles can be left alone.


----------



## racingmouse

Thing is Sarah, I only get a quick glimps of it and it`s off! So it`s difficult to actually identify the species. The adult I seen last year had half the tail length of a house mouse, so I thought it was a vole of some kind. But this smaller brown mouse is tiny (could be a youngster?) and dark brown, so until I get a good look at him/her, I don`t know the species.

Funny you should mention chewing though.....we have heard the little tyke chewing under the floorboards at the back of the livingroom. :roll: I`ve even heard him/her near the bath area in the bathroom, so there must be areas within the building where it`s managing to explore. I`m keeping an eye on things though and if I ever see an actual wild mouse upstairs, I will take action and block off any outside holes and stop puting food down. I only do it in wintertime when they seem to come in from the cold.


----------



## SarahC

once you have seen a field mouse close up you will see how very different they are.I have kept my wild house mouse buck,he has an obese lady friend.I'll get a picture.I have poison down under the shed now so won't be releasing.In the shed I have one of these and it has been effective,it might be useful for you.It's been better than the plastic trip traps.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HUMANE-WOODEN-BOX ... 588cf24645


----------



## geordiesmice

I used the poison blocks fixed to wood with nails under my Bird shed to keep rats away but it was a never ending job as next door was a pig farm and they had 100s of rats as then they were allowed to collect old loaves of bread and swill the rats were the size of small cats lol the farmer would just tip the bread into huge heaps and the school dinners it stank,I would imagine if you keep Mice in a shed Rats wont come near or vice versa is this true?they dont like each others company.My old house was built in 1910 was My great grandfathers handed right down to me it used to get loads of wood mice im afraid I used to set those plastic traps  but you cant have mice running round and there was a baby crawling around at the time too.I couldnt believe my eyes one day I seen a dormouse in a group of hazel down the garden they will stiil be there as a vet bought the house off Mum loves wildlife he is great with small animals and can neuter mice to, Hes my vet


----------



## SarahC

it's not true about the rats.They are attracted.I have at least one rat set up home during the winter months and thats every year with out fail.They are not remotely bothered by mice.Phil Hall had all his mice killed by an intruding rat.I had all my pheasant chicks killed by one.They happily live along side G.pigs and rabbits.


----------



## racingmouse

That`s a good looking trap Sarah. Don`t know if I`d want to trap them though! My mother who`s 71 could hear the mouse last night. She was sitting watching TV in the livingroom and she hears him chewing the wood under the floorboards. :shock: Nothing under there really but a three foot drop and soil, so no wires or anything like that. The little tinkers probably get in through the air vents and old pipe holes. I found a piece of what was left of a mouse in the garden last year and it looked like the resident sparrow hawk nabbed him. It was sad because I`m sure this was the little mouse I nicknamed `Moleymouse`! The one with the half tail, although his tail was gone so I could`nt identify him/her. All I found was a piece of mangled fur by the bird bath. 

I have to try and get a closer look though to see if they are house mice or field mice/voles. My own mice are in my bedroom upstairs and up high on pine units, so well away from any little invaders.


----------



## dwellsinshells

I dont use poison as we have house cats, a dog and not to mention kids around. I like the humane traps I found. http://www.victorpest.com/store/rodent-control/m007

They're neat but the instructions are bad. I was setting them wrong for a week or two. You set them so they're balanced with the opening touching the ground, and then when the mouse climbs to the other end to eat the peanut butter, it tips back quickly and the door shuts. I feel safer with them set around my garage because of all the animals and the kids. I don't want them exposed to anything, but I certainly don't want to hurt the little critters who just come in for a meal.


----------

